# Winter, 2020-2021



## dpc (Nov 8, 2020)

First snow of the year, November 8th: We're under blizzard conditions today, the 9th


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2020)

Snowy owl


----------



## dpc (Nov 10, 2020)

Crabapples, first real snow of this year. We got 47cm of the white stuff over the weekend.


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2020)

I really like this shot. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2020)

Lovely shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 14, 2020)

After the blizzard of November 8th


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2020)

Very nice shots, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 16, 2020)

November 15th, 2020: technically not winter but close enough (t'was a grey and frosty morning)


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2020)

WOW It's really winter in your region. Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2020)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 20, 2020)

Colour photos trying to masquerade as monochrome: taken in heavy fog and frost


----------



## dpc (Nov 23, 2020)

Early morning rabbit tracks, November 22nd, 2020


----------



## dpc (Nov 23, 2020)

Morning, November 22nd, 2020


----------



## Click (Nov 23, 2020)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 25, 2020)

I bought a new R on Friday and just took it out for a trial run yesterday morning. T'was a gray day. I really like the camera.


----------



## jprusa (Nov 25, 2020)

What a nice place to enjoy the snow and a new camera ! great shots.


----------



## tron (Nov 25, 2020)

Very nice pictures dpc. They could make postcards.


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2020)

Congrats on your new acquisition. Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 26, 2020)

Still testing out the R. So far, so good. Wish I could get different scenics, but contemporary circumstances


prohibit much in the way of travelling,


----------



## dpc (Dec 1, 2020)

November 30th, 2020





R + EF 16-35 f/4 L


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2020)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 2, 2020)

Yesterday morning in south-western Saskatchewan



R + EF 16-35mm f/4L


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2020)

Very nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 6, 2020)

Animal tracks: December 5th, 2020

R + EF 24-105 f/4L lens


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2020)

I really like this picture. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 7, 2020)

First signs of rime in November:

Already melting away in the sun:



sugared grabapple:


----------



## Click (Dec 7, 2020)

I really like the second shot. Beautiful with the rime ice.


----------



## dpc (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2020)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 14, 2020)

I liked the form of the fallen branch in the snow.

R + EF 16-35mm f/4L


----------



## dpc (Dec 15, 2020)

December 13th, 2020 (R + EF 16-35mm f/4L)


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 15, 2020)

dpc said:


> I liked the form of the fallen branch in the snow.


Same here.
I like the first one more, as the branch is leading you into the pic and towards the frozen lake/river.



dpc said:


> December 13th, 2020 (R + EF 16-35mm f/4L)


Here I like the bridge most.


----------



## dpc (Dec 15, 2020)

Wagonwheel in snow

R + EF 16-35mm f/4L


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2020)

Very nice shot, dpc.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 15, 2020)

dpc said:


> Wagonwheel in snow


Lovely. Great eye for the subject. 

What are the paw prints in the snow? (bottom left)


----------



## dpc (Dec 15, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Lovely. Great eye for the subject.
> 
> What are the paw prints in the snow? (bottom left)



Good question. I really don't know.


----------



## dpc (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2020)

I really like the first one. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan Thill (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2020)

Nice shot, Ramage.


----------



## tolusina (Dec 22, 2020)

@Ramage,
Print that.


----------



## dpc (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2020)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Dec 24, 2020)

Yesterday by the River


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2020)

Lovely shot, Ramage.


----------



## dpc (Dec 29, 2020)

December 28th, a cold and frosty day


----------



## dpc (Dec 29, 2020)

Ditto


----------



## dpc (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2020)

Very nice pictures, dpc. Keep posting.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 31, 2020)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc. Keep posting.


Yeah! Keep going, *dpc*!
Reminds me that there are still regions in the world with snow 

We only have rain and some frost during the night.


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2021)

January 1st. Cold day...


----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2021)

Morning moon


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2021)

Nice pictures, Ramage.


----------



## HenryL (Jan 9, 2021)

dpc said:


> Morning moon
> View attachment 194976
> View attachment 194977


Really like that first shot, dpc, thanks for sharing!


----------



## dpc (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2021)

Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## tron (Jan 13, 2021)

Fantastic winter landscape photos as always dpc...


----------



## dpc (Jan 13, 2021)

Yesterday morning down by the tracks. The local fire hall is to the left.


----------



## JustUs7 (Jan 14, 2021)

First real snowfall. Really light winter for these parts.


----------



## dpc (Jan 15, 2021)

Fallen leaf in snowy tire track*

*


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2021)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## dpc (Jan 17, 2021)

Hound and human, a perfect pairing


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2021)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## dpc (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## dpc (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## dpc (Jan 18, 2021)

From walk yesterday morning

R + EF 24-105


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2021)

Very nice series, dpc. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## steen-ag (Jan 18, 2021)

Very short and warm vinter in Denmark until now. But last week we had som snow and a beautiful day after with sun.

Taken with eos-R
RF24-105mm f/4, IS, USM


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2021)

Beautiful picture, steen-ag.


----------



## dpc (Jan 18, 2021)

After last week's blizzard


----------



## dpc (Jan 21, 2021)

I liked the shadows and fine textures of the snowbanks.


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2021)

Pretty cool effect. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2021)

Large rock in snow


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 22, 2021)

dpc said:


> View attachment 195310
> View attachment 195311


Pleasing use of colour here. Fuji film simulation ? Or just a nice Canon shot ?


----------



## steen-ag (Jan 22, 2021)

Th


Click said:


> Beautiful picture, steen-ag.


Thanks


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> Pleasing use of colour here. Fuji film simulation ? Or just a nice Canon shot ?



Thanks Sporgon! No Fuji simulation (I do have a Fuji camera but I almost never use the simulations, just develop from RAW). This picture was taken with an R and EF 24-105.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 22, 2021)

dpc said:


> This picture was taken with an R and EF 24-105.


Nice one !


----------



## dpc (Jan 23, 2021)

January 22nd, 2021


----------



## dpc (Jan 24, 2021)

Walking trail, January 23rd, 2021

R + EF 70-300mmL


----------



## dpc (Jan 24, 2021)

Wintry rural road


----------



## dpc (Jan 24, 2021)

Snow covered coulee


----------



## dpc (Jan 24, 2021)

Forlorn bench


----------



## dpc (Jan 24, 2021)

Canid tracks


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2021)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2021)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## becceric (Jan 25, 2021)

Yesterday I passed a forlorn bench also. While thick, its cushion did not look cozy.


----------



## becceric (Jan 25, 2021)

Looking up the hill.


----------



## becceric (Jan 25, 2021)

Bench and Pagoda
I felt it looked better this fall. I'l post that in the Autumn Colours Gallery


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2021)

Very nice pictures, becceric.


----------



## stevelee (Jan 26, 2021)

It was supposed to be nice and about 60º here this afternoon. It never came close. I was planning to go out for a walk and take some pictures, but instead I just shot the woods behind my house from the level of the deck. I think these pictures are interesting, but can understand why others might not find them so. All were taken with a 6D2 and the 100–400mm II lens.


----------



## dpc (Jan 28, 2021)

Cold day yesterday. I thought this bare tree exemplified the mood being outside put me in.
View attachment 195534


----------



## Click (Jan 28, 2021)

Very nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 31, 2021)

January 29th: Heavy ice fog and frost


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2021)

Nice series. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi Steve. 
There is something quite fascinating about gnarly old trees. Nicely done!

Cheers, Graham. 



stevelee said:


> It was supposed to be nice and about 60º here this afternoon. It never came close. I was planning to go out for a walk and take some pictures, but instead I just shot the woods behind my house from the level of the deck. I think these pictures are interesting, but can understand why others might not find them so. All were taken with a 6D2 and the 100–400mm II lens.


----------



## dpc (Feb 3, 2021)

Yesterday morning

1. R + EF 16-35mm f/4 L
2. Fujifilm X-T4 + XF 56mm f/1.2 R APD


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2021)

Nice pictures, dpc. Keep posting.


----------



## avoidingconcrete (Feb 3, 2021)

First time seeing freezing fog in Utah. Shot on the R + 100-400 II.


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2021)

Very nice shot, avoidingconcrete.


----------



## avoidingconcrete (Feb 5, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, avoidingconcrete.



Thanks!


----------



## avoidingconcrete (Feb 5, 2021)

Just a few miles up the road, I came across this view of the fog resting in the valley below. Had to pull over for a pano!


----------



## Click (Feb 5, 2021)

Beautiful shot. Well done.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2021)

Nice pictures, Ramage. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 14, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, Ramage. I especially like the first one.


Thanks Click


----------



## dpc (Feb 25, 2021)

Clearing a path


----------



## dpc (Feb 25, 2021)

South Saskatchewan River at Saskatoon SK two days ago...


----------



## jeanluc (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## jeanluc (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2021)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, jeanluc.


----------



## dpc (Mar 2, 2021)

Rabbit crossing


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2021)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Mar 4, 2021)

It's warming up out there, but there's still plenty of snow:


March 3rd, 2021.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 5, 2021)

We finally got some "real" winter in Jan and Feb with temps down to -19°C (-2°F) for several nights. 
We almost had the chance to go skating at the local lake. Now spring is here.


----------



## dpc (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## dpc (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> We finally got some "real" winter in Jan and Feb with temps down to -19°C (-2°F) for several nights.
> We almost had the chance to go skating at the local lake. Now spring is here.



Lovely shots, Maximilian. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2021)

Nice pictures, dpc. Keep posting.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 5, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely shots, Maximilian. I especially like the first one.


Thanks, Click. I have some more winter and water impressions in the pipeline but no time to pp them yet


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 5, 2021)

dpc said:


> View attachment 196110


dpc, That trace photo is fantastic


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 6, 2021)

That was a pretty coold morning in Feb. And it was quite tricky to get that shot.
Those modern gas heaters operate in cycles and these two were always working alternating.
And it was windy, too. And the shape of the of the steam and smoke was blown away pretty fast.


----------



## dpc (Mar 6, 2021)

Yesterday, down at the reservoir


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 7, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> dpc, That trace photo is fantastic


dpc ,​I've tried something similar, but no animal was so nice to give me some footprints


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 7, 2021)

Some closeups.


----------



## Simonb100 (Mar 10, 2021)

Snow, we dont get enough of it here in the UK. Not in Norfolk anyway lol. So i try and make the most of it.


----------



## dpc (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Maximilian (Mar 11, 2021)

Yet another ice/water pic


----------



## Click (Mar 11, 2021)

Simon, dpc, Maximilian,

Very nice pictures, guys.


----------



## Simonb100 (Mar 13, 2021)

Got some great images of this amazing nature event


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2021)

I really like this shot. Nicely done, Simon.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 14, 2021)

Simonb100 said:


> Got some great images of this amazing nature event


WOW! Great pic.

How did that build up? 
Water spray? Rain? Fog? Sprinkler?
Naturally or with human influence? 
Thanks in advance for your reply, Simon.


----------



## Simonb100 (Mar 14, 2021)

Hi It was near a road edge, so vehicles were keeping it wet.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 14, 2021)

Here you can decide, if you prefer frozen frozen water or flowing frozen water


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 14, 2021)

Here a second choice if you prefer frozen frozen water or flowing frozen water


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 19, 2021)

Since a few days we have a cold surge here and spring is turining into winter again, though the snow is melting on the ground. 
But it reminds me of the cold February and these icicle pipes:


----------

